# what shell and what choke



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am just wondering what shells and what choke people use i am in the market for a new choke tube and i was just wondering what people are using and what they like i am shooting a bennelli supernova thanks for the input be it good or bad i dont like to use the standard choke tubes due to them getting stuck and having issues getting them back out 

Brandon


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no one size fits all for this question, in all reality the shell and choke that is best for your gun are the ones that pattern the best out of your gun. Your only going to find that out through trial and error. I am partial to briley chokes and with briley chokes federal ammo patterns really well out of my gun. I have tried terror chokes and patternmaster, but in the end it boils down to ballistics


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm shooting winchsters experts 3inch number 2's.for choke shooting A Carlson short rangegreat choke at a great price.it holds a little tighter pattern then your mod does.I only payed 30 bucks for it.if I'm right it was not much at all

But the best thing to do is pattern your gun with different loads chokes.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Carlson mod with 3 inch expert 2,3,or 4. Make sure it 1 1/4 ounce not the 1 1/8 or 1 1/16 crap. Waste of money in my opinion. Good choke for a good price. A light mod is a good choice too. In reality your factory choke should do the trick and they shouldn't be getting stuck. During every clean I pull my choke, clean the threads, spray it with wd40 and screw it back in. I would shoot a factory choke but mine didn't come with a mod.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Winchester 3 in 2 shot size and cabelas pattern master(FULL)... ( i don't know if they sell them still)


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

fowler50 said:


> Winchester 3 in 2 shot size and cabelas pattern master(FULL)... ( i don't know if they sell them still)


did you know that if you shoot a full choke, you are automatically deemed an unethical/slob duck hunter who likes to sky bust and take shots that are wayyyyyyyyy to far?? ...yeah me either, but apparently its true! :roll: since when did shooting a full choke put you in the "skybuster"?

i shoot winchester 3" and 3.5" #2s and BBs. they work great with my choke. i shoot a kicks full choke.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I shoot anything but crappy xperts, I just had a wad get stuck in my gun, I had to hammer it out with a rod. Measured it and compaired to other wads and it was .025 bigger than them all. If you want to be really stunned cut open a xpert shells and look at there pellets, I found flat, oval, holes right through them, 2-3 stuck together and more funky stuff. 

As far as chokes I have a few brileys but I like my Kicks high flyer (full) the best seems to do the best with remington shells either nitro steel or sportmans load


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

winchester 3" #4 and strangler choke tube


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Hunter_17 said:


> I shoot anything but crappy xperts, I just had a wad get stuck in my gun, I had to hammer it out with a rod. Measured it and compaired to other wads and it was .025 bigger than them all. If you want to be really stunned cut open a xpert shells and look at there pellets, I found flat, oval, holes right through them, 2-3 stuck together and more funky stuff.
> 
> As far as chokes I have a few brileys but I like my Kicks high flyer (full) the best seems to do the best with remington shells either nitro steel or sportmans load


That's weird, cause mine sure do a number on ducks! Probably why a lot of my ducks have their heads split open when I get them. Along the same lines as black cloud for half the price!!!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

fowler50 said:


> Winchester 3 in 2 shot size and cabelas pattern master(FULL)... ( i don't know if they sell them still)


i tried this last year and they didnt seem to work to well for me

i know that its a general question but i thought that i could get a few starting points is all as well as some personal favorites to try as i havent even looked to see whats out there yet other than the ones i have purchased and tried last year it seems that alot of people are shooting the experts for one reason or another i shoot them due to the cost of them but have also been looking to find other options and something that may perform just a bit better even but not cost a whole lot more as it will add up quickly

thanks for the responses so far keep them coming please


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

winchester #4's and a pattermaster longrange no better combo out there!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I shoot the same gun as you do Brandon, and have found the Carlson's mid range to be the best all-around choke in my gun. That thing patterns well with any load I have put through it, but it seems to do best with Federal Steel.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> fowler50 said:
> 
> 
> > Winchester 3 in 2 shot size and cabelas pattern master(FULL)... ( i don't know if they sell them still)
> ...


Haha i don't take shots any further than sixty yards at max.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> fowler50 said:
> 
> 
> > Winchester 3 in 2 shot size and cabelas pattern master(FULL)... ( i don't know if they sell them still)
> ...


Typical response from a young man who's balls are bigger than his brains... :lol: You've probably got a supper whammy speedbow with a sight set out to 150 yards, a custom rifle with all the bells and whistles that shoots 1 inch groups at 1500 yards, a duck boat with a tricked out Hyper Drive Mud motor on it that goes 50 mph and shoots a 90 foot rooster tail, and I'll bet you pull it around behind a jacked up straight pipped truck with a couple cool Mossback stickers in the window.

-_O-

Just jerkin yer chain Shawn, I mean Sean, er I mean Shaun...

o-|| :O•-:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Good heck none of you are even close to what I can do with my set up for out on center dike. This is the stuff if you really want to smash those tall birds 8)


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Briley mod or light mod choke and good ol cheap expert #3's seems to do the jog on the quackers. Cheap set up with awesome results for me


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> There is no one size fits all for this question, in all reality the shell and choke that is best for your gun are the ones that pattern the best out of your gun. Your only going to find that out through trial and error.


This is 100% accurate. The only way to find the best combo is through trying various chokes and loads in YOUR gun.

If you are not looking to fine tune the "best" load for YOUR gun, here are my suggestions, based on patterning several Novas.

For Ducks: 1-1/4 oz. or 1-1/8 oz. loads in the following
26" Barrel- Briley or Carlson's IC, Kicks MOD and Kent 2 3/4" or 3" #3 or #2, Federal speed or ultra shok 2 3/4" or 3" #2, #3 or #4, Winchester xpert 3" #3.

28" Barrel- Briley or Carlson's MOD, Kicks Full and Kent 2 3/4" or 3" #3 or #2, Federal speed or ultra shok 2 3/4" or 3" #3 or #4, Winchester xpert 3" #3.

For Geese, I suggest going to a 1-1/4 oz of #1 or BB shot in 3" shells using the same chokes. From what I have seen, the Nova's don't pattern 3.5" shells all that great unless they are slower than 1550 FPS.

I prefer the Carlson's chokes because they are a little cheaper than the Briley. I like the Kicks because IMO the porting reduces muzzle jump, but they are a lot more expensive. I have a friend who shoots the xperts very well, but I don't like them a lot myself. I prefer the kents and federals. IMO you really can't go wrong with either a Carlson Mod or IC and Federal Speed shok 3" #3 shot for ducks and BB for geese. Those combos have patterned very good in about any gun I put them in.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":25rxfhzd]
> 
> 
> fowler50 said:
> ...


 You've probably got a supper whammy speedbow with a sight set out to 150 yards, a custom rifle with all the bells and whistles that shoots 1 inch groups at 1500 yards, a duck boat with a tricked out Hyper Drive Mud motor on it that goes 50 mph and shoots a 90 foot rooster tail, and I'll bet you pull it around behind a jacked up straight pipped truck with a couple cool Mossback stickers in the window.[/quote:25rxfhzd]
:lol: everything is true except for the mossback stickers


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dammit! So, what kind of cool hip stickers DO you have?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dammit! So, what kind of cool hip stickers DO you have?


a deer skull sticker and a "Humphries Archery" elk skull sticker


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Carlson chokes are the best...... and for 30 bucks it's like a sore ****, you just can't beat it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2qhzfiuw]Dammit! So, what kind of cool hip stickers DO you have?


a deer skull sticker and a "Humphries Archery" elk skull sticker [/quote:2qhzfiuw]

Well, T h e r e Y o u G o . . .


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Carlson chokes are the best...... and for 30 bucks *it's like a sore ****, you just can't beat it!*


I don't get it... Wadda ya mean "you can't beat it"?


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked up another briley choke at the sportsmans in riverdale that was marked down to 14.97,not sure how many more they had but at a regular cost of almost 50 bucks it was a great deal.


----------



## bigsouthy10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Dont shoot Xperts... I had one blow up in my gun last year and almost sent me to the hospital with no eye. I was lucky instead i was sent to work the next day with a good ole black eye. I sent the shell along with the others in the same box back to Winchester and made a claim about it . About 3 weeks later i got a call telling me that they couldn't find any defects in the shells and sent me a $100 dollar gift card for any winchester item. Still have the stupid gift card too. I shoot Fast steel 1 shot and always have except for this hunt it was one of those late night decisions and walmart was the only thing open . I guess i learned my lesson I think im going to try black cloud i wish it was a little cheaper..


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've shot Experts by the cases, never had a problem with them, and they pattern and kill ducks very well out of my Briley extended Light Modified choke tube in my SBE.

I used to shoot Kent shells all the time until I got a box with the primers seated too low, my firing pin wouldn't reliably set them off. Haven’t bought many of those sense that incident. I did try a box of the new All Purpose Kent loads at the beginning of season; they worked pretty well for me in 3” #2’s.
I like the black clouds in 3” #3’s


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I shoot the factory modified that came with my super x3. I've had great success shooting Federal Premium heavy high velocity steel 3" #2 shot. They're a very high quality shell with good components and a heavy payload. I shot through about a box of 3" #3 Black Clouds and only managed to hit 2 ducks that didn't even come down. I'm not giving up on the Black clouds yet (because I found them for cheaper than the Fed. premium heavy high velocity) but it was not a very promising start. It's funny how one thing works well for one gun but not for another.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't resist...Every year this question gets asked, and every year I have the answer.

Q: What is the best shell/choke to shoot?

A: The one that's in your gun!



So, you want the truth about effective shotgunning? Here are some hints:

1. Spend some time on the trap, skeet, and sporting clays field. 
2. Pattern your gun with the shell/choke you wish to use. 
3. Shoot only at birds in range.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I can't resist...Every year this question gets asked, and every year I have the answer.
> 
> Q: What is the best shell/choke to shoot?
> 
> ...


You are wise beyond your years O' Wooly One! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I've shot Experts by the cases, never had a problem with them.


never had a problem with them ether.I have had problems with fed,kents.You will never see any of them shells in my gun.I emailed Feds and they told me there nothing they can do about it. So they lost my business and Winchester picked mine up and couple of my hunting buddy's.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've shot Experts by the cases, never had a problem with them.
> ...


Same here with kents. i had some that actually hit the brass in the middle and didn't go off...... scary situtation. :?


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> i am just wondering what shells and what choke people use i am in the market for a new choke tube and i was just wondering what people are using and what they like i am shooting a bennelli supernova thanks for the input be it good or bad i dont like to use the standard choke tubes due to them getting stuck and having issues getting them back out
> 
> Brandon


i got the same gun and all. listen, really its about how well you shoot exc. but i use a full choke (for distance if needed) and use a 2 and 3 shot. this serves me well. but i must say, if your decoys are up and they fly right at you. it can be easy to miss if u let them in to close.

also, i use BB for geese.

-Braden


----------

